# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Medisch Spectrum Twente, Enschede)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Medisch Spectrum Twente)
Ariënsplein 1
Enschede

Bezoek de website van Medisch Spectrum Twente


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Medisch Spectrum Twente).*

----------

